# Fall Allergies in Pets: How to Help Your Pet Through Seasonal Allergies



## PetGuide.com

​




> Does your pet 'fall' victim to seasonal allergies? When autumn allergens are in the air, let Vetericyn help your dog or cat with irritating symptoms.
> 
> There’s little question that the number of pets suffering from allergies and sensitivities is on the rise these days and whether it’s down to climate conditions, air quality or just better diagnostic techniques, these maladies require an effective, pro-active approach to identify and treat – particularly during peak allergy periods such as Spring and Fall.
> 
> In the Autumn, we’re met with dead leaves, dust, mold, and winds that stir up this toxic mix and send it wafting through the air. For pets suffering from inhalant allergies their symptoms will typically present more aggressively at this time of year in the form of itchy, irritated skin known as allergic dermatitis. When left untreated, this affliction can result in painful inflammation, hair loss, open sores, scabbing and hot spots on dogs.
> 
> But dry, itchy, inflamed skin isn’t the only signal your pet is suffering from allergies; excessive head shaking, odor and discharge from his ears, running nose, and watery eyes are all indications your pet has allergies and he’s in for a pretty miserable time.
> 
> For pet owners attempting to treat and control these allergy symptoms it’s important that a safe, effective topical solution such a Vetericyn Plus be used on a regular basis.
> 
> Because all Vetericyn Plus products are manufactured in a USA FDA registered facility, are non-toxic, safe and easy to use (no antibiotics, steroids or tea tree oil – which can be harmful to cats) owners can use them with confidence that their pet is receiving a superior quality treatment. In fact, their line of products are safe for use on all animal species regardless of age and health and the Vetericyn Plus Wound and Skin Care can safely be used around a pet’s eyes, nose and mouth without harming the healthy tissue surrounding a wound or sore.


Read more about the Fall Allergies in Pets: How to Help Your Pet Through Seasonal Allergies at PetGuide.com.


----------

